# couple of new things for the smoking room



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

I covered these with cigar bands. Light switch covers and and old cigar box in my man cave. Sorry forgot to rotate.

-Jason


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Sounds great! It may be my netbook,but I do not seethe attachments


----------



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

ROTATED


----------



## bMay (Feb 23, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr (May 20, 2011)

cool....i've been stock piling bands to do the same type of thing one day


----------



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

I tried to blend the screws in within the bands best I could. Used colored markers. If you guys were wondering(maybe not) I mounted the cigar box on the wall with velcro. 

-Jason


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I see them now. Very cool!


----------



## Todd Peddle (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice idea man.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm also collecting bands and have amassed quite a few. One of these days, the perfect idea of what to do with them will hit me.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice job bro!


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Very cool! I like everyone else plan to do something like that one day. Probably gonna still your ideas about the light covers too


----------

